# Knie- & Schienbeinprotektoren



## MuttiesLiebling (11. Mai 2006)

n´abend,
brauche protektoren, die meine beine schützen. habe momentan die SixSixOne 4x4 Knee Shin als favorite, aber ich habe keine erfahrung und weiß nicht ob die es bringen. wenn ihr mir noch andere empfehlen könnt dann schreibt es bitte. ich habe aber leider keinen baum im garten, an dem geld wächst, also fallen die race face schon einmal aus.

danke schon einmal im vorraus!


----------



## Wern (12. Mai 2006)

moin
Zum Streetfahren find ich die 4x4 ganz geeignet. Gegen Pedalkontakt schützen die Teile ganz gut. Für Downhill oder Freeride kann ich sie leider nicht empfehlen. Sind mir beim letzten Gardaseeausflug beim Abgang übern Lenker verrutscht. Passiert wahrscheinlich mit Hartschalenprotektoren und eingebautem Gelenk nicht.
Wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (12. Mai 2006)

Da ich nicht noch einen Knie-Protektoren-Tread auf machen will stell ich meine Frage einfach mal hier:

Aaallsoo...

Ich hab die Standart TSG Teile die sind auch ganz ok nur was mich stört ist das die Dinger nicht bis runter an Fuß gehen und das heißt das ich trotzdem alle Nasen lang Löcher unten am Schienenbein hab.

Hat jemand die Fox 911 und kann mir sagen ob die länger sind als die TSG?
Die Größe bezieht sich nur auf den Beinumpfang nicht auf die Länge des Beins oder?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Mai 2006)

Also ich fahre die alten Fox Lauch 911 Knieprotektoren für den DH Bereich. Umschließen seitlich das Schienenbein, sodass du bei Stürzen auch die Seite geschützt hast. Bein ist bis kurz vor Fussgelenk geschützt. Sind relativ lang. Find sie auf jeden Fall besser als Dainese die nur ne Plastikschale haben und die Hälfe deines Schienenbeines abdecken. Race Face ist natürlich mega, aber dementsprechend ist leider auch der Preis. UND meine Fox haben mich bei meinen Stürzen nie im Stich gelassen. Haben alles abgefangen und sind nie verrutscht.


----------



## GiGahacker (14. Mai 2006)

Die fahre ich !

Die teile haben einen dermaßigen style! Sitzen super compakt! die haben oberhalb eine kleine führung...mit dieser kann man einfacher pedalieren und hat eine bessere Bewegungsfreiheit! Schweiß wird sehr gut absorbiert! ... Specialized sagt doch alles...Top Verarbeitung ....


----------



## pongi (14. Mai 2006)

wie teuer waren die denn?


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (14. Mai 2006)

nach was richtet sich eigentlich die größe?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (14. Mai 2006)

@cibär: wie groß bist du denn?
ich hab auch die tsg in l und bin 192 groß und ich finde nicht das die wesentlich länger sein dürften, sonst würden die ja schon fast in den schuhen hängen...


----------



## GT_Frodo (14. Mai 2006)

*SixSixOne 4x4 Knee Shin *

Hi!
wos hier gerade diskutiert wird.
Habe mir auch mal die SixSixOne 4x4 Knee Shin angeschaut, hatte noch NIE Knieprotektoren, überlege nach einigen Stürzen und härterer Fahrweise jetzt aber.
Frage dazu: 
Muß man die wie ein Strumpf anziehen, aslo die Schuhe dazu ausziehen?

Fahrt Ihr die Protektoren auch bergauf/ Anfang der Tour, oder erst überziehen, wenn der DH ansteht? Stören Knieprotektoren nicht beim Treten auf längere Sicht?
Thx Lars


----------



## Cy-baer (15. Mai 2006)

Ich bin so irgendwas zwischen 192 - 195 schätz ich mal aber das tut ja nix zur sache kommt ja auf die länge deiner stelzen an und ich persönlich hab sehr lange beine. 

*Könnte bitte jemand der die 911 von Fox hat einfach mal die Länge des Schienenbein Protektors posten*, dann kann ich das mit meinen TSGs vergleichen. 

Bei den TSGs hab ich ne Hand breit Platz bis zum Schuh und genau da hab ich dann auch immer die Pedalen drin hängen.

Zu dem Strumpf kann ich nur sagen - solange du ihn an hast ist meist alles gut aber wennn du ihn ausziehst fängt es erst richtig an zu jucken 

@GT Frodo 
Zu einer Tour nimmt man die Dinger eh nicht mit. Und man kann auf längere Sicht bestimmt besser damit treten als mit nem gef..... Knie.


----------



## team planlos (15. Mai 2006)

aaaaaalso, ich fahre auch die Knie-Schienbein- und die Ellenbogen-schoner von Specialized. ich persönlich find die sind der absolute Hammer und sie gehen sehr weit runter, so dass sie wenig oberhalb des Schuhes anfangen. Das geile ist auch das sie keinen Milimeter beim Pedallieren verrutschen. Leider, leider, leider hab ich sie mir in der falschen Größe gekauft, dachte S/M wäre klein genug für mich. Jetzt würde ich sie gern verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat soll sich melden.
P.S.: Die Knie-Schienbeinschoner weißen schon leichte Gebrauchspuren auf.
Die Ellenbogenschoner sind jedoch nagelneu und noch nicht benutzt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (16. Mai 2006)

also ich hab mir vor kurzem die TSG mit dem Strumf geholt bis jetzt finde ich die dinger klasse sind ledentlich ein wenig zu lang; bin aber nur 173 groß und hab dann auch noch kurze bein und die größe der TSG ist L/XL; wollte eigentlich eine nummer kleiner haben, hab mich aber verbestellt, allerdings sitzt der strumpf schon sehr eng, das ich befürchtet habe das er bei einer nummer kleiner schnürt, insofer hab ich die größe behalten, bin nun am überlegen ob ich sie ein wenig kürze. Fahren geht mit den besser als ich erwartet habe; also auch was für Touren, solange es kein alpencross ist.

Gestürtz bin ich noch nicht aber dieses woend gehts in den Bikepark, dann kann ich mit Sicherheit mehr sagen ;-)

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Island (18. Mai 2006)

hi leute, ich möchte demnächst über meinen Händler paar Sachen bestellen, ich weiß net ob ich mir die Fox Launch (identisch mit den 911?!) holen soll




oder die North Shore




es wär mir schon wichtig, dass meine Waden geschützt sind. Bei den North Shore ist es nicht ersichtlich wie sie drankommen, ist das zwei-teilig oder nur einteilig. So wie ich das sehe schützt es nur zur Hälfte das Wadenbein oder?

oder sollte ich beides holen?, einmal was zum Freeriden und einmal was zum Trialen


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (18. Mai 2006)

habe mir jetzt die 661 race light geholt!


----------



## Cy-baer (18. Mai 2006)

Könntest du dann bitte mal die Strecke vom Knie bis zum Fuß messen und hier posten? Ich such immer noch etwas was meine komplettes Schienenbein abdeckt.

siehe auch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219307


----------



## BigTasty (18. Mai 2006)

Genau! Die Länge von der Anfangskante der Plastikschale bis zur Unterkante der Plastikschale und die Länge von der Anfangskante bis zum untersten Ende vom Schoner... Danke  

Hab mir überlegt ob ich mir die zulegen soll.

Oder hat schon jemand Ewrfahrungen mit den 661 Race gemacht? Wie sind die im Vergleich zur Light Version? Schützen die mehr oder weniger die Wade, verrutschen sie weniger, gehen sie länger runter?


----------



## BlingBling (18. Mai 2006)

Kuckt euch mal die AXO protektoren an!
Die haben nen Strupf oben rum!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Rookie (19. Mai 2006)

GiGahacker schrieb:
			
		

> Die fahre ich !
> 
> Die teile haben einen dermaßigen style! Sitzen super compakt! die haben oberhalb eine kleine führung...mit dieser kann man einfacher pedalieren und hat eine bessere Bewegungsfreiheit! Schweiß wird sehr gut absorbiert! ... Specialized sagt doch alles...Top Verarbeitung ....



Kannst du mir sagen wo du die bestellt hast?

Finde im Moment bei keinem Anbieter diese Protektoren


----------



## pongi (19. Mai 2006)

gibt es entweder beim local specihändler oder bei hibike


----------



## Da_Rookie (19. Mai 2006)

Bei Hibike habe ich nichts dergleiche gefunden...kannst du vielleicht mal einen Link posten?


----------



## pongi (19. Mai 2006)

hm. komisch. ich meinte ich hätte sie letztens erst dort gesehen. schick dennen doch mal ne mail. die sind ja auch specialized händler. können die sicher auch liefern.


----------



## Boombe (20. Mai 2006)

@da rookie

http://www.bikesport-shop.de/shopindex.htm


----------



## Da_Rookie (22. Mai 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (22. Mai 2006)

Cy-baer schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du dann bitte mal die Strecke vom Knie bis zum Fuß messen und hier posten? Ich such immer noch etwas was meine komplettes Schienenbein abdeckt.
> 
> siehe auch...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219307



ja mache ich, die schützer müssten am mittwoch da sein!


----------



## Cy-baer (22. Mai 2006)

Super, dank dir.


----------



## BigTasty (22. Mai 2006)

Danke auch meinerseits  

bitte auch die Länge nur vom Schienbein angeben!

Und in welcher Größe hast du sie bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (22. Mai 2006)

@ Cybaer meine fox 911 (altes Modell) Größe L haben von Unterkante Knieschutz 37cm Länge. Bin auch 190cm groß. Gehen mir bis an den Schuh, sodass die Bärentatzen keine Spuren an den Beinen hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (22. Mai 2006)

ja ist ja kein thema! ich habe sie in größe "L" bestellt.


----------



## bernerbiker (24. Mai 2006)

GiGahacker schrieb:
			
		

> Die fahre ich !
> 
> Die teile haben einen dermaßigen style! Sitzen super compakt! die haben oberhalb eine kleine führung...mit dieser kann man einfacher pedalieren und hat eine bessere Bewegungsfreiheit! Schweiß wird sehr gut absorbiert! ... Specialized sagt doch alles...Top Verarbeitung ....


wie gross/muskulös bist du denn und welche grösse hast du bei den protektoren? ich bin 180 und wiege so 74. hatte die s/m an aber hatte das gefühl die gehen nicht ganz so weit runter. 

findest du die schützen genügend? direkt über dem knie resp. dem ellenbogen ist ja nur ein schmaler plastikstreifen im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen die das eine grosse plastikschale haben


----------



## bernerbiker (24. Mai 2006)

hallo wie gross bist du denn, dass dir die s/m zu gross sind? zu lang oder zu weit?
was ist dein verhandlungspreis inkl. versand in die schweiz?
gruss mark


----------



## bernerbiker (24. Mai 2006)

team planlos schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaalso, ich fahre auch die Knie-Schienbein- und die Ellenbogen-schoner von Specialized. ich persönlich find die sind der absolute Hammer und sie gehen sehr weit runter, so dass sie wenig oberhalb des Schuhes anfangen. Das geile ist auch das sie keinen Milimeter beim Pedallieren verrutschen. Leider, leider, leider hab ich sie mir in der falschen Größe gekauft, dachte S/M wäre klein genug für mich. Jetzt würde ich sie gern verkaufen. Wer Interesse hat soll sich melden.
> P.S.: Die Knie-Schienbeinschoner weißen schon leichte Gebrauchspuren auf.
> Die Ellenbogenschoner sind jedoch nagelneu und noch nicht benutzt worden


wie gross bist du denn, dass dir die s/m zu gross sind? zu lang oder zu weit?
was ist dein verhandlungspreis inkl. versand in die schweiz?
gruss mark


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (24. Mai 2006)

bernerbiker schrieb:
			
		

> wie gross/muskulös bist du denn und welche grösse hast du bei den protektoren? ich bin 180 und wiege so 74. hatte die s/m an aber hatte das gefühl die gehen nicht ganz so weit runter.
> 
> findest du die schützen genügend? direkt über dem knie resp. dem ellenbogen ist ja nur ein schmaler plastikstreifen im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen die das eine grosse plastikschale haben




ich würde mal sagen, dass es eher unwarscheinlich ist, das du über dem Knie einen so großen schutz brauchst!


----------



## BigTasty (24. Mai 2006)

Muttie kamen sie denn heute nicht an??


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (24. Mai 2006)

nee, obwohl das geld laut bestellungsstand, schon am montag eingetroffen war. naja dann wirds wohl freitag kommen, hoffentlich!


----------



## BigTasty (24. Mai 2006)

verdammt, nochmal 2 tage länger warten... 

naja auch egal, morgen ist ja eh feiertag...


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (29. Mai 2006)

so jetzt habe ich sie! meine maße sind: 47 cm vom fußgelenk(oben) bis mitte kneescheibe. die schützer in größe L enden circa. 5-7 cm vor dem fußgelenk. also ein pedal passt da noch zwischen . jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich die wieder zurückschicke. wie weit gehen denn die tsg herunter? kann  mir auch einer einen link zu den von spezialized posten, damit ich sehe wo ich mir die bestellen kann!
danke und noch einen schönen abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cy-baer (29. Mai 2006)

bei den TSG in s/m sind es nur 37 von mitte knie bis unten, ich glaube aber das die in l/xl genau so groß sind und nur der strumpumfang ein anderer ist.

kann das vielleicht nochmal jemand checken?
wäre auch gut wenn viell. noch von anderen protektoren hier maße gesammelt werden würden


----------



## Cy-baer (29. Mai 2006)

bei den TSG in s/m sind es nur 37 von mitte knie bis unten, ich glaube aber das die in l/xl genau so groß sind und nur der strumpumfang ein anderer ist.

kann das vielleicht nochmal jemand checken?
wäre auch gut wenn viell. noch von anderen protektoren hier maße gesammelt werden würden


----------



## RaggaeGandalf (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Also ich würde mir die 661 Race Knee/Shin kaufen, die sind auch nicht arg teurer. Zu den 4x4 kann ich nix sagen, aber ich denke mal das man auf dem Stoff wahrscheinlich nicht so gut rutschen kann und vielleicht der Stoff kaputtgeht und aufgerissen wird. 
Wenn die Dinger rutschen kannst du dir auch den 661 Padlock kaufen zum drüberziehen übers Knie, die sind halt leider sehr teuer, dafür dass es nur ein "Strumpf" ist!
Die von Specialized sind schon geil, die sind halt mehr für Enduristen da sie halt nicht die komplette Wade umschließen.


----------



## Cy-baer (2. Juni 2006)

Ich würde ... Ich würde ... ich würde *bla bla bla blubs*

Ich will endlich mal Fakten aber ihr seid scheinbar alle zu faul mal eben nen Maßband an eure Schoner zu halten.


----------



## MarkBB (2. Juni 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> Zum Streetfahren find ich die 4x4 ganz geeignet. Gegen Pedalkontakt schützen die Teile ganz gut. Für Downhill oder Freeride kann ich sie leider nicht empfehlen. Sind mir beim letzten Gardaseeausflug beim Abgang übern Lenker verrutscht. Passiert wahrscheinlich mit Hartschalenprotektoren und eingebautem Gelenk nicht.



Hi, 

ich fahr zwar nicht mit so Protektoren Fahrrad, aber an meinen Hockeyschonern hab ich sowas montiert:

http://www.hockeystore.de/store.php...ockey&cat_id=15&prod_id=184&team_id=&partner=

Vielleicht rutschen sie dann nicht mehr. Gibt's auch beim local Dealer. Meine ham 10,-  gekostet. 

Zu den Teilen mit dem dünnen Plastikstreifen am Knie:
Die find ich total sinnlos. Sind so Poserteile. Ein paar Kratzer am Schinbein oder auch ein Schinbeinbruch heilen relativ schnell/problemlos, mit einer Knieverletzung hast Du richtig Ärger. Ich kenn genug Leute die im Sommer ohne Schienbeinschutz Inlinehockey (mit Ball!) spielen, ohne Knieschutz aber keiner. Dann kann man ja auch gleich ein paar Schienbeinschoner aus dem Fußballbereich nehmen, die sind viel billiger & leichter.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Cy-baer (2. Juni 2006)

also meine schienenbeine sind schon völlig durch und ich hab kein bock auf die schorflandschaft da unten.



> Schinbeinbruch heilen relativ schnell/problemlos



naja dann trag halt nix und brech dir das Schienenbein, hab gehört nen Nasenbeinbruch heilt auch schnell - kann man den Helm ja auch weg laßen. ROFL Depp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkBB (2. Juni 2006)

Cy-baer schrieb:
			
		

> naja dann trag halt nix und brech dir das Schienenbein, Depp  LOL



Lesen will gelernt sein:

Was ist Dir lieber? Kniebruch/-verletzung oder Schienbeinbruch/-kratzer? WENN man was trägt, sollten die Knie auch richtig mitgeschützt werden, denn eine ordentliche Plastikkappe statt so einem Streifen wiegt vielleicht 100g mehr und stört kein bisschen mehr. 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## MarkBB (2. Juni 2006)

Cy-baer schrieb:
			
		

> naja dann trag halt nix und brech dir das Schienenbein, hab gehört nen Nasenbeinbruch heilt auch schnell - kann man den Helm ja auch weg laßen. ROFL Depp



Und Dein Umgangston kann auch schnell zu nem Nasenbeinbruch führen... Nenn mich jetzt verrückt, aber bevor ich auf 'ne Tour einen Vollvisier Helm trage, nehm ich lieber einen "normalen" Helm. Ein Kieferbruch ist schmerzhaft und unschön, aber ein Schädelbasisbruch ist mehr als das. Für den Bike-Park spielt Gewicht ja eh keine rolle und da sehe ich keinen Grund auf Knieschutz zu verzichten. 

http://www.bikesport-shop.de/images/big/06legpad_l.jpg

Dieser Schoner war übrigens gemeint.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## forcierer (5. Juni 2006)

servus, 

ich brauch was für enduro/fr touren also nicht zu hardcore habe an die 
TSG KNEE-SHINGUARD AM KEVLAR
gedacht. kann jemand über die dinger berichten? und wo gibts die online zu kaufen? 

danke


----------



## <Lobo> (5. Juni 2006)

Hi.
Ich habe die Fox 911.





Kann die Teile eigentlich nur weiterempfehlen. Schützen gut, sind gut zu befestigen und sind angenehm zu tragen.

Kosten aber leider auch ca. 70 Euro (glaub das hab ich bezahlt).

Gruß Lobo


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (5. Juni 2006)

ich werde sie mir für 59,90,- bestellen, aber das reicht ja auch!  aber erstmal muss ich meine zu kleinen sixsixone zurück schicken.


----------



## BigTasty (6. Juni 2006)

Also meine Schienbeinschoner müssten gegen Mittwoch kommen, dann kann ich Daten über die 661 Race geben


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Juni 2006)

jo cool mach das.


----------



## Cy-baer (6. Juni 2006)

@MarkBB

erst schreibst du so nen Mist zusammen und dann willste du mir noch unterstellen ich lese nicht richtig?



> Zu den Teilen mit dem dünnen Plastikstreifen am Knie:
> Die find ich total sinnlos. Sind so Poserteile.



1. Jemand der einen Protektor tragt ist also ein Poser für dich ja? Sehr sinnfrei so ein Spruch. Also trägt man lieber keinen Schienenbeinschutz wenn man nicht als Poser gelten will ja?  Ich hab meine das ganze letzte WE getragen beim Shores fahren und sie haben mich vor so mancher Macke geschützt würde ich meinen. 
2. Ein Bruch ist für mich nie schnell verheilt oder Problemlos, egal wo. 
3. Natürlich ist es nicht verkehrt ein Teil mit Kniegelenkschutz zu tragen, wenn es die Situation erfordert. Du sagtest hier doch selbst gerad das es hohl ist ne Tour mit Fullface zu fahren, was wir natürlich alle noch nicht wussten.
4. Deine kleine Andeutung vergessen wir lieber schnell, denn wenn du mich Poser schimpfst weil ich Schienenbeinschoner trage bist du nen Depp. 

@ Lobo
Kannst du bitte noch die länge Posten?


----------



## BigTasty (13. Juni 2006)

also die 661 race sind jetzt da, gehen im gegensatz zu den 661 Race Lite ganz runter (größe L - hab lange beine  )

43cm Mitte Knie-Ende Protektor
36,5cm Mitte Knie-Ende Protektorschale
25,5cm Protektorschale (schienbein)

Knieschale ist recht groß, aber die fallen recht breit aus, also mir sind sie von der breite ein kleines bissl zu groß


----------



## CruiserX (8. Juli 2006)

Island schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute, ich möchte demnächst über meinen Händler paar Sachen bestellen, ich weiß net ob ich mir die Fox Launch (identisch mit den 911?!) holen soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Island!
hast jetzt bestimmt schon deine entscheidung in Knie/schienbeinschonerkauf getroffen. aber wollt dir noch erste erfahrungen für die Fox Launch geben weil ich sie mir vor paar wochen gekauft hab und sie gleich mal unabsichtlich beim sturz getestet hab! die schoner sind
-einfach anzubringen
-halten auch gut (kein verrutschen)
-der schienbeinprotektor geht wirklich bis runter zum schienbeinende und ist gerade noch so das man sein fuß gut bewegen kann aber kein wadenschutz
-der preis lässt leider zu wünschen übrig 70 euro
-das einziege was mich stört ist das der knieschonerfortsatz oberhalb des knies beim einkniecken bissel hochkommt.. aber ist bestimmt gewöhnungssache
-beim sturz bin ich aufs knie gefallen und da ist kein kratzer  

wenn du dich schon für was entschieden hast schreib mir deine erfahrungen...
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MuttiesLiebling (8. Juli 2006)

ich hab jetzt die fox ebenfalls erhalten. sie sind sehr gut verarbeitet und haben nette details. die belüftung geht in ordnung und der tragecomfort ist gut. wenn man mit denen auch mal ein wenig treten muss geht das gut klar, da sie leicht abknicken und nicht drücken!

fazit: top protektoren, wer lange beine hat oder etwas sehr hochwertiges sucht kommt um sie oder die noch teureren race face nicht wirklich herum.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. Juli 2006)

abend

Nur falls es jemanden interressiert (für Neueinsteiger in diesemThread)
Ich fahre die Dainese freestyle mit dazugehörigen Ellenbogenprotektoren.
find die sehr gut verarbeitet und Belüftung ist auch gut. Besonders gefällt mir das eingebaute Gelenk, mit denen man auch locker mal nen Gegenanstieg fahren kann. Schutzwirkung ist sehr gut (also ich hab mir noch nix getan ;-)


----------



## Nobbi68 (19. Juli 2006)

Hab auch die Dainese Freestyle Modell 2006 - sind recht leicht, die Passform ist wirklich hervorragend, Belüftung ist prima... Wenn die bei mir dran sind mache ich die auch bergauf nicht mehr ab.

Hab die auch schon eifrig getestet - Schutzwirkung war für so nen leichten Protektor erstaunlich gut. Und am Platz sind sie (wohl auch Dank des Gelenks) auch immer geblieben.

die älternen Modelle von Dainese (ohne das Gelenk) sind dagegen meiner Meinung nach Müll.


----------



## Nazgul (19. Juli 2006)

Nobbi68 schrieb:
			
		

> die älternen Modelle von Dainese (ohne das Gelenk) sind dagegen meiner Meinung nach Müll.


Die sind absolute Schei$$e!!! Wegen den Dingern is mein Knie im Arsch, nur weil sie immer wieder verrutschen.


----------



## marcfr (19. Juli 2006)

forcierer schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ich brauch was für enduro/fr touren also nicht zu hardcore habe an die
> TSG KNEE-SHINGUARD AM KEVLAR
> ...



Hat schon jemand rausgefunden, wo es die zu kaufen gibt??


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2006)

ja also bei titus kannste die kaufen!
ich weiß aber net ob es die auf der internet seite von titus auch gibt aber hier in berlin im titus store gibts die! hab se heute anprobiert..ich find se voll mist, weil man die wie nen strumpf anziehn muss das nervt mich..man darunter leicht schwitzt und ausziehn davon wolln wa erst gar net reden as dauert und hängt dann überall fest!
also ich find se echt mist!
suche aber auch grad welche!
möchte mir die dainese knee guard freestyle oder knee guard plus holen!
welche sind denn besser?
danke


----------



## ruedigold (1. August 2006)

Ich habe seit 1 Woche nun diese hier:

Lizard Skins - Knie- und Schienbeinschoner Softcell 

Die werden meine Spezis ersetzen. Denn sie haben auf alle features, die an anderen Schonern hier im Forum bemängelt wurden, eine passende Antwort. 

Kein Strumpf, der sich wie bei Speci mit der Zeit ausleiert und einrollt, das Blut abschneidet in der Kniekehle, sie werden  befestigt durch  breite Bänder, ober- und unterhalb Knie sogar doppelt, spannen nicht und schnüren nicht ein, sind in 2 Minuten an, sind viiiel besser gepolstert, ohne mehr zu wiegen (habs nicht nachgewogen, subjektiv), sehen passabel aus, sind ausreichend lang über dem Fuss (obwohl unisize), gelenkig und rutschen nicht (hier gleichauf wie Spezi), kosten 10 EURotz kotz: ) mehr, sind aber doppelt so gut 

Hier die Reklame von denen: 

_Die neuen Schoner von Lizard Skins sind dank SOFTCELL-Technologie leicht und komfortabel, bieten aber trotzdem vollen Schutz. 

Features:
- SOFTCELL: 6mm dicker, luftiger EVA
-Schaum innen 
- Rissfester Mesh für besser Belüftung und Widerständigkeit 
- Y-Riemen-System hinter dem Knie für optimalen Sitz und Komfort 
- 4 komplett verstellbare Riemen verhindern Verrutschen 
- speziell geformte Kniekappe unterstützt den Sitz 

Größe: unisize

Farbe: schwarz_


So, jetzt habe ich mir selbst ins Knie geschossen, denn meine Spezis sind noch nicht verhökert .... irgendjemand (noch) Interesse?

(P.S. der Eklelsmiley bezieht sich nur auf die besagte Kunstwährung, aber das ist ein völlig anderes Therma ......)


----------



## Nobbi68 (2. August 2006)

@dirtbike:

ich hab grad noch mal geschaut wie meine ganz genau heißen (Dainese hat ja einige Modelle im Programm) - ich habe die dieses Jahr neu rausgekommenen '3X Knee Guard'. Die haben über dem Knie noch ein beweglich angebrachtes Stückchen Protektor (quasi ein Gelenk). Daran ist dann der obere Riemen angebracht. Dadurch folgt der Protektor beim Pedalieren perfekt der Bewegung, ohne vom Knie wegzurutschen. Hat mir von allen einfach am besten getaugt. Die anderen Modelle (ohne dieses Gelenk über dem Knie) wollten bei mir beim Pedalieren nicht so richtig am Platz bleiben.


----------



## Boombe (2. August 2006)

kostenfaktor bei den dainese und dein einsatzgebiet?
edit: deine körpergröße und größe der schützer?
sorry, bin von natur aus neugierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobbi68 (3. August 2006)

die Dainese haben so um die 60 Euro gekostet.

Ich trage die Dinger bei jeder Tour, bei der es auch in fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolles Gelände geht. Dabei bleiben sie auf den zwischendurch unvermeidlichen Forstwegen und Bergaufstücken aber einfach dran.


----------



## Jobal (3. August 2006)

Moinsen,

habe bis gestern die Dainese Schoner gefahren (das hellgraue Modell, von vor drei Jahren) u. fahre jetzt die RaceFace DH

Dainese:
++++
leicht, stören beim Pedalieren fast gar nicht
gut belüftet
Schutzwirkung bei Frontaleinschlägen ausreichend (wenn man sich auf Felsen abledert kriegt man trotzdem noch ein blaues Knie)

------
kein Schutz an den Seiten u. an der Wade
zu kurz, Pedal ist öfters zwischen Schoner u. Schuh eingeschlagen
rutschen, da nur mit zwei Kletts fixiert
Netzmaterial u. Padding relativ empfindlich, nach drei Jahren viele Risse
schlecht anzuziehen auf Tour, da man den Fuß durch so einen Netzstrumpf frickeln muß

Erster Eindruck der Race Face:
sehr massiv u. schwer
Padding ist viel dicker als bei Dainese
sitzen gut, da mit 7 Kletts fixiert, rutschen nicht
gehen bis zum Schuh runter, umschließen Schienbein, Wade ist zumindest mal mit Stoff geschützt
sehr schweißtreibend, Belüftung *******
Pedalieren geht gut
kann man gut auf Tour anziehen, da man außer durch ein Band(vermute ich mal, kann auch sein, daß das nach innen soll) nirgends reinschlüpfen muß

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Boombe (8. August 2006)

also ich hab die dainese 3x (L) gestern ma anprobiert- die sind ja erschreckend kurz; ich habe vor kurzem auch ma das Core trikot angehabt, dass wasr mir in XL auch viieel zu kleine. Anscheinend geht der homo sapiens bei dainese bis 1,70m.
Die TSG mit dem Strumpf fand ich auch nich so der Hit. RaceFace sind mir zu teuer.. was bleibt denn noch? 661?
edit:
oder hat mir evtl. jemand die daten von den Dainese Freestyle? brauch einklich nur die länge vom knieteil runter zum ende.


----------



## Egika (8. August 2006)

Ok, jetzt hab ich auch noch mal ne Frage:
Von Dainese gibt's ne ganze Menge Protektoren, nur ist mir nicht klar, worin die sich unterscheiden.

Knee Guard 3x
Knee Guard Freestyle
Knee Guard Revolution
Knee Guard Pro

Kann da jemand Licht ins Dunkel bingen?

Danke,
egika


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2006)

ja kann ich!
die freestyle umschließen noch die ganze wade und sind mit 4 klettverschlüssen!

Knee guard revolution:sind fast wie die knee guard pro( knee guard pro haben oben nen strumpf) nur das sie anstatt diesen strumpf oben auch nen riemen haben

Knee guard 3x: da kann ich nix zussagen hab se selber auch noch net anprobiert usw sind mit 3 klettverschlüssen

also ich hab zwischen den freestyle und den revolution geschwankt!
ich hab mir dan die freestyle geholt da die besser sitzen bei mir!
die revolution sind aber auch sehr gut nur die haben bei mir net ganz so angenehm gesessen wie die freestyle!
die pro würd ich gar net empfehlen da dieser obere strump ( am knie) irgendwie immer verrutscht das hält irgendwie net das teil!

ich hoffe ich konnte nen bissl helfen
greetz


----------



## Egika (8. August 2006)

Ja, perfekt, vielen Dank. 
Lasse mir jetzt mal die Revolution kommen, dann kann ich mal probieren.

Gute Nacht,
egika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2006)

ja bitte bitte!
hatte ja auch das problem hab dann einfach geteste usw..!
greetz


----------

